# agnitio operis



## Carmandra

¡Hola a todos!

¿Alguien podría decirme qué significa la frase en latín "agnitio operis"? La encontré en la página web de la Universidad Galileo, en Guatemala y es el membrete de una página, es decir que está asilada de cualquier otro texto. Ya busqué ambas palabras por separado y encontré:

agnitio - recognition, knowledge
operis - work

Puesto que encontré ambas palabras como sustantivos, tengo problema imaginándome de qué se trata... se me ocurre que puede ser algo como "el conocimiento trabaja" o "el conocimiento en prática", pero no sé si está correcto... ¿Alguien tiene un link que pueda ayudarme?

Muchas gracias,
Andrea


----------



## Zazee

Hi! I reply you in English because I don't know Spanish - even I think I understood almost everything.
The meanings you found for those 2 words are correct, except for the fact that _operis_ means _work_, but not _*to *work_: it's a noun, not a verb! And _oper*is* _is the genitive case of _opus, operis_, so the meaning of _agnitio operis_ is "the recognition of the work". (More or less: with a bit of context I'd translate better)


----------



## Carmandra

Hello Zazee,

Happy International Translation Day!

Thank you for replying to my post and for your translation! 

As a matter of fact I did find both terms as nouns, but I had no idea how to translate them. I figured maybe it was like in English, where sometimes a noun functions as the adjective of another noun (for example "pencil case" or "translation agency"). I found the phrase on a website, and it's the slogan of a conference about protecting the environment. Unfortunately I don't have any more context. I'll go with "recognition of the work", and hope to get more feedback on it.

On a different matter, the Guatemalan Association of Interpreters and Translators celebrates today every year. I was at that conference today, and one of the speakers classified Italian as the most beautiful language; I thought you might like to know 

Regards,
Andrea


----------



## Zazee

Wow, the *most beautiful*?! Did he explain why?
Woa, I'm feeling amazing now XD

(A clarification, by the way: the first translation of _opus,-eris _is _work_, but its meaning is very wide, like _obra _in Spanish I assume: it can mean work=job but also effort, hard work, or also act, actions... also artwork!)


----------



## Carmandra

Well, he was talking about how this German author, I believe his name is Kurt Rainer,  classified many languages by their "Geist" (genius, or spirit), and so he said French is the logical language, German is the educated language, English is the practical language, but Italian is definitely the language of beauty and the most beautiful language there is. The conference was about translating meaning and "Geist" more than words and sentences, and how words in one language might not mean only the definition found in dictionaries but also a feeling or history or spirit of each culture.  

Once again, thank you for "agnitio operatis".

Regards,
Andrea


----------



## makaruchixxx

El trabajo s
e reconoce... trabajo y conocimiento


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings!

A little refinement to Zazee's comment (#4): classical Latin has two chief words for "work" (as a noun), namely _opus_ and _labor_. (Sp. "trabajo", & Fr./Engl. "travail", appear - typically for Romance derivatives - to owe their origin to late or vulgar Latin).

_opus_ has the primary sense, yes, of "task", but hence, with an agreeable nuance, "accomplishment" - Beethoven's _opus_ 18 string quartets, the "works" of Rembrandt.

_labor_ on the other hand is toil, grinding hard work ("travail" is similar in English) of the kind that (for example) a peasant farmer has to do - Virgil's _labor omnia vincit_: remorselessly demanding physical effort.


----------

